# Fat boy-ometer



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

fess up, where are you?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

suppose i better say where i am... i'm borderline ok/overweight...........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

OK...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 28, 2006)

According to that I'm close to 20 lbs overweight...

But I'm in shape! Round's a shape, right?!?


----------



## Maestro (Mar 28, 2006)

Knowing that 1 kilo is 2.2 pounds, I'm right in the middle of the "OK" part.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

A stone is 14 pounds and there is 2.2 pounds to the kilo...


----------



## Maestro (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the information, Gnomey.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## Clave (Mar 28, 2006)

Just in the overweight zone, despite not being fat in any way dammit!


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2006)

damn you guys are way out of it........

I'm a stud, so get on your bikes and your woman will worship you like a god .....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 28, 2006)

Im 6'6" and weigh 230 lbs, which is 104 kilos, and that chart says Im overweight, which is Bullshit.... I have ripped abdominals, a low bodyfat %, I excercise daily, and go to Bushidokan classes twice a week.... There is no way anyone would ever say Im overweight....

That chart is bogus for one reason and one reason only..... There is no age modifiers....

And Erich, ur a freak of nature man, so ur measurements dont count...


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2006)

man I'm bummed  ................ Les no kidding you are no-way pudding man. many charts use scare tactic principles to set accordnace and then for those that worship crap like this mass paranoia sets in, end result, why bother and become a blumbering mass of goop or the other extreme, anorexic. One such case a daughter of a freind of my wife. thank God that beautiful kid got help as in on the mend

beauty is more than skin deep ............. ride your ass off !!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2006)

It says I'm a bit overweight too. Yeah, like hell.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah I'm smack dab in the ok zone..


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm a fat one also according to that bogus chart if Iweighed what they said I'd be a stick man at 6'5" i weigh 225 or 195cm 110kg and I'm not sure about stoned


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2006)

That damn chart favours shortass and/or young people. It's evil I tells ya! Pure evil!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 28, 2006)

I say anyone over 250 lbs is a fat ass, end of story.......


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2006)

how about Louis ST Cyr Iwouldn't this fat ass glomming on to me
http://collections.ic.gc.ca/heirloom_series/volume4/46-47.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 28, 2006)

underweight...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm OK.
I'm not stoned.
And here is a small joke.


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 29, 2006)

See the Green bit?

Go further right, nope further ... further ... further (shouts so you can hear) ... FURTHER.

Yup, just about there~!

Kiwimac


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 29, 2006)

And I don't care about Les's opinion on the matter. Fat, hell yes, I revel in it!

Kiwimac


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

damn, im 5ft, and weigh 35kg and i can even put both my legs behind my head.... why did i just say that?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

Coz your a meatball...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2006)

Im in the OK zone comfortably, but I know thats wrong cos my doctor constantly tells me im underweight...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> damn, im 5ft, and weigh 35kg and i can even put both my legs behind my head.... why did i just say that?



Jesus tittyfu**ing! 35 kilos?! How old are you? I had 35 kg when I was like 8 or 9...


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm in the underweight section, only being 9 stone and all


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

maybe cause i use up all my energy and nothing left for fat?
I'm 12, and absof**kinglutely underweight


----------



## R988 (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm OK, but muscle weighs more than fat so the chart is flawed for muscular people.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 30, 2006)

"Louis Cyr was one of the strongest men who ever lived. His amazing feats of physical strength were comparable to those of Samson, the Israelite hero of ancient times. Cyr’s awesome strength first gained public attention in 1882 when, for a brief period, he was a policeman. On one particular occasion, after arresting three men he was forced to carry all of them to the local police station. He did so with one man under each arm and the third held securely between them. This was the beginning of his career as a strongman.

That evening he lifted onto his back a platform holding eighteen men whose combined weight was 3,665 pounds. He also lifted from the ground to his shoulder, without bending his knees, a 374-pound barrel of cement. The Prince of Wales was so impressed with the performance that he sponsored the strong man’s tour of England, Scotland, Ireland, Germany, and Italy."

From

http://collections.ic.gc.ca/heirloom_series/volume4/46-47.htm

:O


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

I know about him... Uhm, lifting 2,000 Kg (18 men, in other words... ) on your back is quite impressive...


----------



## zerum (Apr 1, 2006)

The weight is ok, but I am a little too short!


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 2, 2006)

Yah, I'm not so much OVERweight as UNDERtall.

Kiwimac


----------



## Pisis (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea, undertall all the way.... Thats me for sure...

NOT!

Kiwi, if ur a fatty so what... Are u happy that way??? If so, then who really cares right???


----------

